# What audio codexs are Direct Tv pushing for there HD.



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

What audio codecs are Direct Tv pushing for there HD.
We know your getting 1080i but I some how doubt that they are pushing true HD or master HD audio or what ever.........so does anyone know what there pushing through there single?:scratch:


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

Just your basic Dolby Digital surround soud. True HD and Mater HD is all for HD-DVD and Blu-Ray. I really don't think you are ever going to see them push anything higher. They say they barely have the bandwith to do HD video content let alone push higher audio signals.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

Yea that's what I figured..............Oh well...........I guy can dream.:daydream:


----------

